# Should I?!



## neener92 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok, I really don't need another goat but.....HAHA, ya know! I've always wanted a blue/grey Nubian ever since I was little and went to a goat farm where they had a gorgeous blue/grey nub buck. Anyway, I was looking on craigslist and came across a blue/grey nub doe for $100!

Here's the link....tell me what you think of her!
http://harrisonburg.craigslist.org/grd/3345571343.html


----------



## GLENMAR (Oct 17, 2012)

She looks great. Good price too.


----------



## TGreenhut (Oct 17, 2012)

She's beautiful!!! And registered for $100! I say get her (and I'll be jealous  )
My only concern is that I don't buy goats unless they have been tested negative for CAE, (you could ask them if she has been tested) but I don't know if you do the same or care about that.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 17, 2012)

> We are located in Highland County and are selling our two dairy goats. Both are decent milkers and are very friendly. They would be good for a family looking to raise milking goats. They are not bred, but are ready to be bred for spring kidding. They are both registered.
> 
> Purebred LaMancha Doe; "Contessa or 'Tess'"; 4 1/2 years old (born 4/27/08); black; currently milking once a day; $100
> 
> ...


Yes !!!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 17, 2012)

Is it my imagination, or is she a bit thin?

I'd get her.

(We're such enablers!)


----------



## neener92 (Oct 18, 2012)

TGreenhut said:
			
		

> She's beautiful!!! And registered for $100! I say get her (and I'll be jealous  )
> My only concern is that I don't buy goats unless they have been tested negative for CAE, (you could ask them if she has been tested) but I don't know if you do the same or care about that.


I don't think she is registered. Looks kinda like she has a beard, can purebred nub does have beards?


----------



## neener92 (Oct 18, 2012)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> Is it my imagination, or is she a bit thin?
> 
> I'd get her.
> 
> (We're such enablers!)


She does look a little thin, but I'm guessing she was being milked not too long ago since the lamancha is still milking. Not sure though.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 18, 2012)

Go get her. Even if she is a little thin, you can bring her up. Go get her. lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 18, 2012)

Any goat can have a beard. Most people just shave the beard off of their does. I have to admit I like the beard on my Nigerians so leave it. But I dislike it on my Alpine so I shave hers.


----------



## neener92 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm not too worried about her being kinda thin, the black doe's coat looks really shiny.

That's what I was thinking but wasn't too sure. If I get her that beard will be gone! lol....Not too much for beards unless they are on bucks.

I emailed the lady last night and haven't got a respond yet, I tried calling today....no answer! Hopefully I get ahold of her!


----------



## neener92 (Oct 18, 2012)

The lady replied. She wants to try to sell them together first since I am not a Lamancha person. Plus, they were tested last fall for CAE and tested positive. Durn, I know I don't want them both, and I don't think I really want a tested CAE positive goat. I don't test mine but I for sure don't want one that was tested positive.

ETA: This summer she got a pretty bad case of cocci so that would be why she still looks kinda thin.


----------



## TGreenhut (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh  . Personally I would not buy her if she has tested positive CAE because I have seen what CAE does to a goat and its awful. Plus it is contagious and can spread to the goats you currently have.


----------



## neener92 (Oct 18, 2012)

TGreenhut said:
			
		

> Oh  . Personally I would not buy her if she has tested positive CAE because I have seen what CAE does to a goat and its awful. Plus it is contagious and can spread to the goats you currently have.


Yea, I don't think I'm going to get her. What a bummer!


----------

